# Book on McDonnell XP-67



## OldGeezer (Aug 1, 2022)

My wife and I wrote a book on McDonnell's XP-67, popularly if erroneously called "Moonbat," and as far as we know it's the first book on that fascinating airplane. Osprey is publishing it in November as part of their X-Planes series and it's available for pre-order now on Amazon. Very exciting for us, and hopefully the book will be useful for readers. We had to retain the "Moonbat" moniker in the title, the publisher insisted, since they wanted to maximize the number of search terms that might turn it up...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
6 | Like Like:
7 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 1, 2022)

Very Cool! Now we know why you were asking all those XP-67 questions!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## OldGeezer (Aug 2, 2022)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Very Cool! Now we know why you were asking all those XP-67 questions!!!


It started out as simple curiosity, once I'd retired I needed something to occupy my time and that was one of the great mysteries of aviation: Where did all the XP-67 stuff go? But once we started finding things that we knew were unique and that had never been published before, we sold Osprey on the idea of a book. We were surprised to find that they contracted none other than Adam Tooby to do the multiple pieces of color illustration, including the cover. His stuff is phenomenal!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## hawkeye2an (Aug 9, 2022)

That thing just looks so far ahead of it's time. The blended fuselage and engine nacelles. I think it's one of the most beautiful planes of the era.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## OldGeezer (Oct 13, 2022)

We have our first pre-publication review - very exciting for first-time authors! McDonnell XP-67 “Moonbat” X Planes book review

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tomo pauk (Oct 13, 2022)

Great stuff, congratulations to both of you

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

